# Screen vs. Weed blocker



## Smite (May 26, 2014)

Wondering what you guys prefer to use for a substrate barrier? Nylon screen or weed blocker?

I picked up some weed blocker from HD but I'm a little worried about how small the holes are.


----------



## Luke-O-Melas (Dec 20, 2014)

Good evening!

Currently I am employing both methods. I have purchased the Exo-Terra BioMesh and basic landscape fabric.

If you are concerned with drainage, I would suggest sticking to the nylon mesh.

I say this, as I am using the weed blocker as a substitute for Hygrolon which is unavailable where I am. I have observed that landscape fabric has a 'wicking' characteristic which I am using to grow mosses and ferns on a near vertical surface.

As the tank is exactly a week old, I can't say how it will turn out.

I do hope this was of some help, even if just minimally so.

Thanks!


----------



## Joe S (Jun 15, 2013)

Good question. I am in the same boat with what to use. I currently have landscaping fabric, but am slightly worries about drainage. Anyone else able to chime in?


----------



## Luke-O-Melas (Dec 20, 2014)

If for a substrate barrier, then the nylon mesh is the best approach.

I am only opting for landscape fabric because if the water table gets that high, I want the landscape fabric to wick it up the back wall which I have pinned 3 or 4 fern species to.


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

There are a number of threads if you do some searching, but here's my weedblock thread if you want to see my experience with the plastic type stuff.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/212082-weed-block-not-draining-any-water.html
Probably the most stressful part of my first build 

The stuff I bought wicks zero water also, so I don't know what you found but it's quite the opposite of what I got.
I guess the only recommendation I can give is to test it thoroughly before installing it into the tank. Even if it wicks in your hand it might not wick over egg crate, as was my case.


----------



## sarahspins (Jul 15, 2013)

I have both in two different vivs... I haven't had any trouble with drainage with the weed blocker. That viv (for my hermit crabs) is wetter in general than my other plant-only one (which uses screen over leca - there has never been significant water accumulation in the bottom, but the ABG substrate stays damp), and the weed blocker is over egg crate just to prevent the sand/coco coir substrate from getting too saturated at the bottom. While I was dialing in how much to water the plants (mostly epiphytes), I had to pump out extra water from the false bottom twice over the span of about 6 months, so it was definitely draining through the weed blocker (I have since dialed back my watering significantly, still keeping the plants happy but without the excess water to deal with later) 

ETA, the weedblocker I have is a grey non-woven breathable material, it's not plastic-like and water does not pool on it as shown above.


----------



## Joe S (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the post wriggles. I have some of the fabric/fibrous feeling material as opposed to the plastic feeling stuff. I figure I will give it a shot and see what happens. If it doesnt drain I am out a small sum, but at least wont be water logging my enclosure. Thanks!


----------



## Luke-O-Melas (Dec 20, 2014)

I purchased the 5 year warranty weed barrier which I believe is produced by Quest Plastics of Ontario, Canada.

It seems to have a 50/50 composition of nylon to a softer material.

The grey stuff I believe is higher quality Geo-Textile Felt or pond underlay, but that is often woven.

There are barriers out there that won't wick and I think those are the larger fiber, cheaper, plastic weed barriers. I can see them having a problem with draining water particularly if soil starts to fill the spaces between fibers.


----------



## Joe S (Jun 15, 2013)

I just tested mine out. Its made by Blue Eagle, cheap stuff. It does neither drain or wick. Glad I checked it before hand


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

Half inch rigid insulation.


----------



## Smite (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the quick responses. I really appreciate it. 

I placed it in the tank and laid the ABG on top. I think I'll be pulling it out and replacing it with screen. My first build had a trouble spot where my diy wall went too low and was wicking up water. Its the last thing I want to deal with again. 

Thanks again for all your input. 

Matt


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

the best, cheapest barrier I use most often is the pet screen material from Lowes...it is a type of plastic that is resistant to a pet trying to paw at the screen. It's black and impervious to rotting.


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

The landscape fabric is normally sold in bulk assuming you will be using it in your garden and yard. You can typically get smaller quantities of the screen from any home improvement store for less money and it will drain better also. The few yards you get normally will already be more than you need for a few builds. Any small particulates that get though your screen if you place substrate material directly on the screen should be incidental and won't cause any hard on the bottom of your viv. It's usually a good idea though to put a layer of small gravel between the screen and substrate.


----------



## Luke-O-Melas (Dec 20, 2014)

Alternatively, I place New Zealand sphagnum above my BioMesh layer and then the soil.

Simply wet the sphagnum, wring it out and apply a good layer.

In my most recent set-up, I did this and I observed that there is not even a noticeable discolouration of my water in the pond area.


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

I use weed fabric and have no complaints.


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

scooter7728 said:


> I use weed fabric and have no complaints.


I also use weed fabric and have great success with it so far. However, I did read a post where someone said the specific type they used was water-resistant and therefore caused drainage issues.


----------



## ShadeTree (Jan 25, 2014)

I am currently using weed blocker but only because I bought a roll of high quality stuff and want to use it all up. I also found that it does not drain as well as I would like so I just use an ice pick to punch a bunch of holes in the fabric before adding the ABG. I have also forgotten to do this prior to adding the ABG and just used the pick through the substrate instead of removing it.


----------



## Smite (May 26, 2014)

I plan on pulling the ABG I have in there this weekend. Sucks because I have a whole roll of this weed blocker wasted for 15" inches. My lowes only sells the pet blocker in a roll also, I'm sure itll be worth it in the long run though, even if it is just under $20 bucks. As long as I have it pulled I'm going to add some rock between that and the substrate also. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

I use weed block in all of my builds and have not had any issues with drainage or even rooting. As a matter of fact, I just pulled a 10 gallon grow out I had and the plant rooted right through the weed block and into the hydroton. Maybe it depends on what kind you use, but I just wanted to share my experience. I do see what people say about it seeming to be hydrophobic at first, but when it is between moist substrate and LECA or egg crate (light diffuser) the water drains well in my experience. Good luck.


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

I used weed block from home depot, at first water would not wick through it but when I washed it with dish soap and rinsed it the water wicked right through. I washed it because I was a little unsure if weed block might be treated with anything that might harm the frogs.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

I've found weedblocker disintegrates in prolonged water exposure. I used weedblocker in my first build, and after about a year it all fell apart (and consequently destroyed the viv in the process). I would strongly recommend screen.


----------

